

TJ Rodgers - High Technology Innovation: Free Markets or Government Subsidies? - YuriNiyazov
http://www.cypress.com/?rID=34993

======
YuriNiyazov
I was re-reading PG's Five Founders
(<http://www.paulgraham.com/5founders.html>) and noticed that the TJ Rodgers
link was stale. In any case, it might be good to have a new discussion about
the man since there are many newbies.

